
Ron Rivest's MIT Computer and Network Security - rfreytag
http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.857/2012/
======
fatalerrorx3
Is it expected that all software engineers are knowledgable in computer and
network security or are this considered a different specialty? Reason I ask is
that I'm working on a healthcare startup that deals with rather sensitive
information but I don't have a background in security. I've actually learned a
lot during the last year that I didn't know, mainly using Ubuntu Command Line,
modifying web server configurations in addition to setting up the
network/router for the server, and creating the databases and programming the
web app, but I'm not experienced in network or computer security. I'm
obviously aware of and prevent SQL injections but other than that I'm sort of
clueless and was wondering if maybe I should take a CE course on network and
computer security...anyone any thoughts?

~~~
spydum
When the class is taught by the guy who puts the R in RSA, you can imagine
he's going to lean heavy and hard into cryptography.

~~~
EthanHeilman
I audited this class (just showed up on the first day of class, not an MIT
student, not registered). This class is probably the best class I've ever
taken. I went from knowing a little about cryptography and computer security
to doing novel computer science research (as one of the problem sets I broke a
SHA3 candidate <http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post/16944272296/shash> ).

It isn't particularity "heavy and hard into cryptography", but it is very
hands-on with many programming problem sets and puzzles to solve. It covers
security from AES to secure voting to firewalls to buffer overflows to sql
injection to physical security. This class will teach you to build more secure
systems.

To get a good idea of what the class is like check out the lecture list.
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.857/2012/handouts>

At the end of the course students present research projects. They are almost
always worth taking a look at because they tend to be highly creative and fun
(the MBTA "T" hacking talk at Defcon was originally a project for this class):
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.857/2010/pitches.html>

This class is excellent and Ron Rivest is very friendly and very approachable.
If you have a chance I would recommend taking it (or watching it online). If
you have a background in programming you can take this course.

